# Lower prices on used original Kindles



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It was just a few weeks ago that lightly-used Kindles were going for well over $300. We saw some sell for over $400, thanks to the pent-up demand caused by the seemingly-perpetual back-ordered status for new Kindles.

Now that Kindle 2 is out, the prices for original Kindles are becoming more attractive. If you want a Kindle for about $75 less than the MSRP, check out the *Amazon used Kindles page*.

Note: buying through this page gives you Amazon's A-to-z Guarantee, which guarantees the condition of the item you buy and its timely delivery.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

hmmm, I was offered $250 for my K1 and I thought that was pretty good, but the cheapest I see on Amazon is 275.  I'll bet the prices will go down further once the K2 starts being mailed out.


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm interested to see where the prices end up.  I have seen a number of people who aren't interested in K2 and K1 is no longer in production.  I wondered if it might, over time, go up.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I get the feeling that the market is going to be flooded in the near future and prices are going to stay pretty low. I noticed that many of the Kindles for sale on this board have not been sold (or if they have been some of the topics have not been updated). Looking at EBay yesterday, it seemed like $200 - $225 was what they were selling for.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There are still several on the Amazon Marketplace at $400+ and one is $1,069.  Madness.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm watching these, and we may pick up one for my hubby.  I like my K1 and though I briefly had Kindletosis(see other thread), I think I'm over it now.  I bet it settles down to the $200-$250 price range.  The hard part is figuring out how long the remaining warranty has left.


----------



## bailey (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm one of those that had ordered a Kindle, was upgraded to the Kindle 2, and succumbed to the "I can't WAIT!" and purchased one of the used ones. Decided I will buy books with the savings.

I guess that's a form of Kindletosis, although for the classic instead of the new.

I, too, though, was wondering about the warranty on a used. Does anybody know if it transfers with ownership?

I was also wondering if I should be ordering a spare battery. That seems to be an issue for some and not others, kind of makes you wonder what the difference is.

E-Bay was selling never been out of the box Kindle 1's for around $300, but seem to have folks monitoring carefully and not letting the sale get away. I'm not sure about the used ones over there.

I used the Amazon board for the reassurance, plus since it's their product I figured they would be more likely to assist if the purchase was through them.

We'll see.

Everybody I know wants me to get it soon. I'm driving them crazy.
I sure wish it would get here..............


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Diana said:


> I'm interested to see where the prices end up. I have seen a number of people who aren't interested in K2 and K1 is no longer in production. I wondered if it might, over time, go up.


I doubt it. It's an electronic device with a limited useful life, so most people will want to buy a new one, even if it isn't exactly perfect. Then in another year to 18 months, there will be a K3 that will, hopefully, incorporate lessons learned from both of the current Kindle models.


----------



## Yaykindle (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you OP and everyone for the info on ebay pricing. I just purchased a used Kindle for around 240 and am excitedly awaiting 
the delivery. I have been looking at Kindles for almost a month now trying to raise some side money to buy one.
Then saw the K2 and as much as I would like to have the newer version I really just need the golden oldie.
What I save I can buy books with hopefully. 

I hope I made the right choice, wish me luck with my Kindle!


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Grats Yaykindle, and you will love the kindle 1, dont worry.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. The Kindle 1 is still a great piece of hardware.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I am excited about the lower prices for K1s...several friends have been wanting one, but didn't want to spend $400.  I was excited to tell them Monday afternoon that they could find Kindle for almost half of that price.  Yay for them!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

And BTW...I looked at the prices for the "used" Kindles on the Amazon website on Sunday and they were going for about $450. I thought it was really funny when I look about lunchtime on Monday and saw that the cheapest one was $225. So much for the folks who hoarded  bought a bunch of Kindles before Christmas to sell at $600+.  I wonder how many of these folks still have Kindles that they were trying to get rid of?


----------



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

OK GOT MY KINDLE END OF THIS YEAR. IT WAS A BARGAIN - BRAND NEW NOT USED FOR $315 AT THAT TIME IT WAS A STEAL. NOW K2 IS AVAILABLE ON DAYS, WELL THE ONLY THING I LIKE ABOUT IT IS THE FACT THAT K2 WILL READ ALOUD ALL NEWSPAPERS OR EBOOKS... A GREAT FEAUTURE THAT I WOULD DEFINATELLY LOVE TO HAVE.... SO I DECIDED.... I WON'T PURCHASE K2... BECAUSE I ALREADY HAVE KINDLE ORIGINAL AS I CALL IT AND SIMPLY I'LL WAIT A YEAR OR MORE FOR K3 TO ARRIVE...... 
IT SEEMS A LITTLE CARELESS FOR ME TO SPEND ANOTHER $350+ FOR K2 WHEN THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH MY ORIGINAL KINDLE. FUTHERMORE, FOR THAT $$$ ICAN HAVE... HM..... ABOUT 70-100 EBOOKS FOR MY KINDLE FOR THAT MONEY......
NO MATTER HOW TEMPTING THAT KINDLE2 IS... I WON'T GET TEMPTED AND WON'T BUY.... I KISS MY LITTLE ORININAL KINDLE DAILY AND THANK GOD FOR THE ONE I HAVE RIGHT NOW.... AT LEAST FOR ANOTHER YEAR OR TILL K3 ARRIVES IF THAT HAPPENS......(sorry caps, not shouting... just easier to type too)....


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I saw the few K1's that were being sold for $500 on Ebay and laughed. There is no way they are going to be sold for that at this point in time.


----------

